# where to buy epoxy????????



## naturalee (Oct 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase epoxy resin from? I tried homebase but no joy. Also, does anybody know of brands of epoxy that I can look out for (to make it easier to find!!!). Cheers guys.


----------



## stray66uk (Mar 14, 2010)

motor spares shops or failing that a motor trade paint suppliers


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

i actualy buy all mine off ebay.. cant remeber which brand i use in the workshop, can check the name for you though.. but deffinatly dont pick the cheapest.. some can be rubbish!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

This is the one I use;










The resin is a 1kg tin, the hardner is 200g, it's about £30. I got mine from a boat yard, but I have seen it on ebay : victory:

Jay


----------



## stray66uk (Mar 14, 2010)

i use epoxy at work , don,t add too much hardener or it gets very hot and smokes. Ive even had it on fire when i was young and stupid cos i got the resin and hardener the wrong way round believe it or not


----------



## naturalee (Oct 15, 2009)

Cheers guys. That's really helpful. I was going mental trying to find some! 
Is it actually much better than waterproof PVA? As I already have this but wanna do a proper job of it really.


----------



## naturalee (Oct 15, 2009)

Pendragon said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> This is the one I use;
> 
> ...


Loving your vivs btw mate, I was looking at your crestie viv last night. It's exactly what I'm after doing when mine are moved to their permanent one. Awesome!!!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

naturalee said:


> Loving your vivs btw mate, I was looking at your crestie viv last night. It's exactly what I'm after doing when mine are moved to their permanent one. Awesome!!!


Cheers mate, hope you find them usefull : victory:

The epoxy will be much stronger than pva : victory:

Jay


----------

